# infolink bar displays periodically



## ft404a (Feb 16, 2010)

A verticle bar on the left side of the pops up for a few seconds, disappears, then reappears. The information displayed is LEDTV..series6..led picture quality..ultraslim..an icon that I don't recognize..infolink .. then other displays immediately right of the verticle bar.

It happens in all mode sources. I've tried repowering. It makes it unwatchable.


----------

